# cardio whilst bulking ?



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

How much cardio do you carry out weekly whilst bulking ? should it be kept to a minimum or would people recommend something along the lines of 3x30 mins moderate cardio a week ? thanks Watson100


----------



## 1MR (Aug 12, 2011)

if you have a very fast metabolism, then id say do no cardio. However doing some form of cardio will actually increase your appetite so you will be able to possibly eat more, 15-20 mins HIIT can help speed up the metabolism for a while after the session which will increase your appetite substantially. if you want to stay relatively lean during a bulk, do some cardio, as long as your not doing lots to hinder muscle gains.


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

how many times a week would you perform HIIT cardio a week whilst bulking ?


----------



## Toby7-c (Jul 3, 2011)

I read the other day that using the stepper machine can build good mass in the legs, while sweating out!


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

Im currently on a bulk and im doing cardio after each split train session ,30 mins walking on an incline of 10 at 5.5km, burns about 350 cals, i take bcaa before training as well as a shake,then some more bcaa right before my cardio as glycogen levels will be low and hopefully the body will burn fat for fuel, its going well


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

still bulking well with that much cardio mate ?


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah cos im eating like a horse , a fecking massive one that pulls coaches , haha


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

eat big to get big


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah but all clean deacent food mate ,dont really have a cheat day with food but i do have a few drinks once a week usually a saturday my only real downfall


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

only human at the end of the day pal a drink once and a while wont harm progress


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

cant remember where i read it but there was an interesting article on cardio actually helping to gain mass through better protein synthasis and also at the end of the day cardio will just burn fat if done correctly, anyone can bulk up and just eat piles of crap all day your gonna bulk up all right but not much of it will be muscle


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

clean bulking is definately the best way, less fat to cut down at the end of the bulk then if you were to bulk dirty


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't do any.

But I'm just a lazy fúcker lol


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

gains still clean looking at your picture mate :thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

watson100 said:


> gains still clean looking at your picture mate :thumbup1:


Cheers buddy, I train pretty intense though, always come out drenched in sweat lol I'm a firm believer in you can burn more kcals lifting weights than running on a treadmill.


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

just finnishing up cutting cant wait to leave the treadmill behind and just crack on lifting some heavy weights


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

Control calories tighter and do no cardio, ideally.


----------



## 1MR (Aug 12, 2011)

^^This is good, but it means being super strict. Kudos if you can be that strict whilst bulking, but if not do some cardio if you like to indulge every now and then. Also we want to keep some level of cv fitness and heart health.


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

going to carry out HIIT a few times a week when i begin bulking thanks for the advice lads :thumb:


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

1MR said:


> ^^This is good, but it means being super strict. Kudos if you can be that strict whilst bulking, but if not do some cardio if you like to indulge every now and then. Also we want to keep some level of cv fitness and heart health.


The best thing I have found, personally, for maintaining CV fitness is simply avoid adding too much body fat. Your heart gets a lot of training from heavy and explosive weightlifting.

As for being super strict, do people find it that difficult to maintain their positive nutrition? Serious question if anyone would like to chime in.


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

for me it seems hard to begin with but once a few weeks in to a bulk diet just seems part of my everyday routine and feels normal


----------



## 1MR (Aug 12, 2011)

Driven Sports said:


> The best thing I have found, personally, for maintaining CV fitness is simply avoid adding too much body fat. Your heart gets a lot of training from heavy and explosive weightlifting.As for being super strict, do people find it that difficult to maintain their positive nutrition? Serious question if anyone would like to chime in.


 Good point mate. I don't find it difficult to maintain a positive nutrition, but I do like to have a few cheat meals in the week


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

1MR said:


> Good point mate. I don't find it difficult to maintain a positive nutrition, but I do like to have a few cheat meals in the week


Of course, who doesn't! But so long as you're not being ridiculous every day then fat accumulation isn't going to be ma-hoosive.

Plus, when you have your cheat/lax meals you include it into your daily calories, right? At least to some degree. For instance, last week me, my wife and friends went out for a meal. I was planning to eat roast beef and potatoes that evening but with the meal out I had a blue cheese salad starter and a steak main with potatoes and vegetables. I didn't then get home and have roast beef also!


----------

